# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Пропали фаилы с флешки, хотя они там еще есть

## Евгений_уфа

Здравствуйте! Флешка апасер 8гб. Значит пропали папки на флешке, хотя он все равно занимают там место. Что делать???? Касперский их видит...Вирус был Worm.Win32.Radminer.d

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Твои файлы в скрытой папке, название начинается либо на точку, либо на две точки. Чтобы вытащить их оттуда, используй UFSexplorer или DiskExplorer...

----------


## Astaret

> Твои файлы в скрытой папке, название начинается либо на точку, либо на две точки. Чтобы вытащить их оттуда, используй UFSexplorer или DiskExplorer...


Скачал я жти программулины, первая почему-то не хочет восстанавливать папки которые именуются русскими буквами :Sad:  А в другой интерфейс - не разберешь че к чему(

----------


## PavelA

вот совет:



> на самом деле данный вирус очень оригинально прячет файлы на флешке... файлы никуда не деваются, и нет никаких скрытых папок, а всего лишь создается папка с именем ".."(да, именно две точки), в которой и лежит все содержимое флешки... само собой, эту папку не видно нигде... кроме команды dir, там ее видно, но зайти в нее само собой не получается, сами понимаете... а зайти туда можно, поглядев короткое имя данной папки командой "dir /X", потом переименовать ее по короткому имени , например "ren E2E2~1 NewName" и пользовать как обычно


 Написанные команды выполнять в командной строке.

----------


## Mobi2010

После удаления с флехи *Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhwl* (KIS 2010) аналогичная проблема: *не отображаются папки*. 
По совету предложенному выше выполнил: *dir/x*

0 папок. Хотя они на флехе есть.

Кто ещё, что-то подскажет?

PS: ОС Win 7 64bit, ФС флешки FAT 32

----------


## SirZh

Scar, насколько я знаю (вчера только столкнулся), просто тупо ставит папкам атрибут скрытый, и создает файлы со своим телом с таким же названием. Все что вам нужно сделать- в настройках проводника поставить галочку на отображать скрытые файлы и папки.

----------


## Caveman

со крытыми паками на флешке я обычно борюсь таким образом, запускаю командную строку в ней переходим в директорию флешки по команде x: (где x буква тома флешки), дальше пишем такую команду attrib -r -s -h *.* /s /d (ждем какое то время все зависит от объема флешки и сколько там папок) проверяем флешку и там все папки должны отображаться

----------


## Mobi2010

> пишем такую команду attrib -r -s -h *.* /s /d (ждем какое то время все зависит от объема флешки и сколько там папок) проверяем флешку и там все папки должны отображаться


В прошлый раз я справился с проблемой используя "дополнительный софт - для восстановления информации", а сегодня принесли флешку с аналогичной проблемой (пропали папки). Попробовал восстановить через команду *attrib -r -s -h *.* /s /d* и все появились за какие-то пару секунд.
P.S: *Caveman*, очередной раз узнаю, что через командную строку можно сделать многое...

----------


## Caveman

> В прошлый раз я справился с проблемой используя "дополнительный софт - для восстановления информации", а сегодня принесли флешку с аналогичной проблемой (пропали папки). Попробовал восстановить через команду *attrib -r -s -h *.* /s /d* и все появились за какие-то пару секунд.
> P.S: *Caveman*, очередной раз узнаю, что через командную строку можно сделать многое...


Командная строка и реестр способны на многое)

----------


## Forest Gump

неплохо бы этот совет закрепить в ЧАВО
недавно только столкнулся с такой проблемой

и вот сегодня ещё раз! и - вуаля)) всё получилось)
*Caveman*, спасибо!

----------


## Caveman

> неплохо бы этот совет закрепить в ЧАВО
> недавно только столкнулся с такой проблемой
> 
> и вот сегодня ещё раз! и - вуаля)) всё получилось)
> *Caveman*, спасибо!


Всегда пожалуйста) как ни как помогаем тут друг другу)

----------


## john2705

Спасибо за совет! Получилось!  :Smiley:

----------


## dedmazai

изменить атрибуты скрытых файлов можно через Total Commander, убрав галочку "Скрытый". Ну или через CMD как описано выше.

----------


## jabra

ребята, а подскажите подробнее как все это сделать. диск на террабайт и битком забит. жалко.

----------


## jabra

> Командная строка и реестр способны на многое)


объясни поподробнее пожалуста. у меня не получается

----------


## jabra

*Caveman*,  подскажи пожалуйста подробнее как в командной строке все это делать? пробовал, не получается.

----------


## Techno

А просто скачать какой нибудь файловый менеджер типа Total Commander и включить отображение скрытых файлов и папок не пробовали? :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

Ситуация: иногородний клиент с жалобой на это самое, скрытые файлы на флешке. 
 Итог - флешку пролечил.
 Ситуация намба ту, де-жа-вю. Возмущению клиента нет предела. Файлы снова скрыты. Понимая, что пользоваться командой attrib, и даже научить редактировать bat-файл проблематично, в спешке пишу вот такое поделие: http://zalil.ru/30941205

----------


## akok

Для подобных случаев наши коллеги даже программу подготовили

FlashRestore

----------


## Travoed

> в спешке пишу вот такое поделие: http://zalil.ru/30941205


Не ожидал от вашего поделия такой реакции на отсутствие флешки в компьютере .
Можно было поприличнее .

----------

